# Dognapping



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I hadn't really thought about dognapping before. I assumed that a dog-napper would look like the characters from 101 Dalmatians and therefore easy to spot.

However, I was given a warning today to be vigilant in St Albans as dognapping had been reported. Two men walking through Verulam Park with a dog lead but no dog, hook up a dog and take it away.  I won't tell you why they were after dogs as it may give you the willies.

But it got me thinking, that really wherever you are, do keep a look out and make sure that all dog walkers are a) in the company of a dog b) the dog is happy to be with them.

Scary stuff.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm terrified of my dogs being napped, I wont leave them in the car in case someone broke in to take them (even if I'm popping somewhere very quickly). I hadn't thought of someone grabbing them off lead out on a walk, I probably sound really naive, thanks for the heads up Julie!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH WOW!!! the thought had never crossed my mind....scary stuff. I hate to think what they are doing with the poor pups.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lozzie said:


> I'm terrified of my dogs being napped, I wont leave them in the car in case someone broke in to take them (even if I'm popping somewhere very quickly). I hadn't thought of someone grabbing them off lead out on a walk, I probably sound really naive, thanks for the heads up Julie!!





lady amanda said:


> OH WOW!!! the thought had never crossed my mind....scary stuff. I hate to think what they are doing with the poor pups.


No it never crossed my mind either. I'll join you both in being naive  Try not to over worry about it. I just wanted to alert everyone so they are mindful but not paranoid. :fencing:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

There are some mean evil folk out there, couldn't even begin to imagine what they must be doing with them or how you would feel, thanks Julie xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm paranoid too, would never leave them outside a shop or anything like that. The thought of someone just calling your dog over and popping on a lead is scary!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine would cry if I left them outside a shop.... No one would want them xx


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Im terrified too. The local pet shop owner told me to never leave him tied up anywhere (not that I ever would) the first time I took Alvy in there. Apparently dog napping is rife around our way. Right enough just after, I saw a poster for a stolen cocker spaniel about the same age. I couldn't imagine how I would feel not knowing what happened to him. It must be devastating.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Do you have any Vietnamese restaurants in St.Albans?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jack Spaniel said:


> Do you have any Vietnamese restaurants in St.Albans?


Stop it! actually I have heard of what some people do and its horrible (not eating) but I don't want to start all that. I'm the same as many others, wouldn't have thought of them being taken whilst off lead. I don't leave Dudley outside shops because of the hollering but also because I'd worry about him being taken - There was a thread on here a while ago started by someone (sorry can't remember who) who's child had the dog outside a shop whilst she was inside and a lady was asking about the breeder and said 'can you go in and ask your mum about it while I look after your dog', luckily their child was smart enough to say no. It may have been innocent you just don't know. Aside from any unspeakable reasons for stealing them, it's widely known that they are pretty expensive so people would steal them to sell them on as well.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I met Julie (Milliedog) at Verulamium park this morning and we soon met some other dog walkers who were keen to warn us about the dog snatching. It turns out the choccie lab that was taken last week was taken by Travellers and the owner tracked their site down and went there and demanded her dog back. They only agreed to give her dog back after she paid them £100 .


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WAHT!!! that is SO BRUTAL!!! did they call the cops on them! 
untill my big fat Gypsy Wedding....I had no idea Travellers even existed. 
My naive north american attitude I guess.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

It's just awful.. Can't even think about it 
xx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

OMG, just another thing to worry about, people can be sooo evil.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Its a very good excuse to take your cockapoo's into shops with you. I've been testing the boundaries for quite some time. Its amazing how many shops will let you go in with them. Food shops are a no no, but other shops are pretty good.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Its a very good excuse to take your cockapoo's into shops with you. I've been testing the boundaries for quite some time. Its amazing how many shops will let you go in with them. Food shops are a no no, but other shops are pretty good.


I thought most shops would not have dogs so never take them along the high street shopping with me as I would never leave them tied up outside. The only one I've been in is the pet shop.

Just before we got Maisie a 3 month old cockapoo was stolen from outside the postoffice of a nearby village ... it stuck in my mind so I always err on the side of caution.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> I thought most shops would not have dogs so never take them along the high street shopping with me as I would never leave them tied up outside. The only one I've been in is the pet shop.
> 
> Just before we got Maisie a 3 month old cockapoo was stolen from outside the postoffice of a nearby village ... it stuck in my mind so I always err on the side of caution.


Its surprising how many shops, especially independent ones, will allows dogs in. They want your custom. I know Phase Eight, of all places allow dogs in all their shops. I've been in The Halifax, Rymans, book shops, outdoor clothing shops, sports shops, etc. I always have it in my mind, that if they say I can't come in, I'll ask them to hold my dog for me  but that depends on whether I'm just window shopping or actually have a reason to go in. I haven't tried too many big chains yet, but meaning to give it a go.

I suggest you just go into town one day with the sole purpose fo trying it out. Most shops workers just love to make a fuss of your dog


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

It's something I am TERRIFIED of  Vincent is so trusting of humans....I think he wouldn't mind being taken off by a stranger


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Also be aware of leaving dogs unatanded in the garden and people asking to many questions about you dog. 

there has been some dog napping in my aria too.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Really! Omg..


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

this thread reminds me of the time we were selling a car, two men came, and decided they liked it and wanted to buy it, so my husband brought them into the house to agree a price etc, and we had only one dog,peggy then, the older man was VERY interested in her, asking me how old she was, had she been speyed? i told him it was nt the dog we were selling but the car! but it really did unnerve me, and i am still extra vigilant when locking up!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I've just remembered an article I read a couple of months ago written by someone who had had their dog stolen, about 5 days later she had a call from a woman asking about a reward as she had found her dog tied to a post, she agreed quite a large sum (as she said the dog was a member of the family), and went to some dodgy area to pick up the dog and give the 'reward', it was obviously the same people who had stolen it but there was no proof. This was in London. You just wonder how many cases like this there are that never get reported.


----------

